
Choosing a Language - andrewparker
http://continuations.wenger.us/post/33790199
======
andrewparker
I don't feel qualified to really comment here considering how few languages
I've really immersed myself into, so I'll add this snippet from Paul Graham's
"Great Hackers" ( <http://www.paulgraham.com/gh.html> ) essay as commentary,
which immediately came to mind when reading bullet #2:

"A couple years ago a venture capitalist friend told me about a new startup he
was involved with. It sounded promising. But the next time I talked to him, he
said they'd decided to build their software on Windows NT, and had just hired
a very experienced NT developer to be their chief technical officer. When I
heard this, I thought, these guys are doomed. One, the CTO couldn't be a first
rate hacker, because to become an eminent NT developer he would have had to
use NT voluntarily, multiple times, and I couldn't imagine a great hacker
doing that; and two, even if he was good, he'd have a hard time hiring anyone
good to work for him if the project had to be built on NT."

